# Quantum Entanglement



## Drone (Dec 5, 2011)

This is so kewl. Here's why:



> A group of researchers report in the December 2 issue of Science that they *managed to entangle the quantum states of two diamonds separated by 15cm*.



For those who forgot or don't know what quantum entanglement is:



> Quantum entanglement is a phenomenon by which two or more objects share an unseen link bridging the space between them—a hypothetical pair of entangled dice, for instance, would always land on matching numbers, even if they were rolled in different places simultaneously.



But ...



> But that link is fragile, and it can be disrupted by any number of outside influences. For that reason entanglement experiments on physical systems usually take place in highly controlled laboratory setups—entangling, say, a pair of isolated atoms cooled to nearly absolute zero.



But not this time. They managed to achieve this in macroscopic objects at room temperature! They used two squares of synthetically produced diamond, each 3mm across and a laser pulse, bisected by a beam splitter, passing through the diamonds and a photon detector. A phonon which was generated in the process helped them to realize that entanglement did actually happen. Even though the process didn't last long (only few picoseconds) they ran experiment over and over again to gather statistically significant results which made them conclude with confidence that entanglement had indeed been achieved.



> To entangle relatively large objects, researchers harnessed a collective property of diamonds: the vibrational state of their crystal lattices. By targeting a diamond with an optical pulse, the researchers can induce a vibration in the diamond, creating an excitation called a phonon—a quantum of vibrational energy. Researchers can tell when a diamond contains a phonon by checking the light of the pulse as it exits. Because the pulse has deposited a tiny bit of its energy in the crystal, one of the outbound photons is of lower energy, and hence longer wavelength, than the photons of the incoming pulse.



To verify the process they did this:



> To verify the presence of entanglement, the researchers carried out a test to check that the diamonds were not acting independently. In the absence of entanglement, after all, half the laser pulses could set the left-hand diamond vibrating and the other half could act on the right-hand diamond, with no quantum correlation between the two objects. If that were the case, then the phonon would be fully confined to one diamond.
> 
> If, on the other hand, the phonon were indeed shared by the two entangled diamonds, then any detectable effect of the phonon could bear the imprint of both objects. So the researchers fired a second optical pulse into the diamonds, with the intent of de-exciting the vibration and producing a signal photon that indicates that the phonon has been removed from the system. The phonon's vibrational energy gives the optical pulse a boost, producing a photon with higher energy, or shorter wavelength, than the incoming photons and eliminating the phonon in the process.



Oxford and NUS physicist Vlatko Vedral, who was not involved in the new research, says:



> It "beautifully illustrates" the point of Austrian physicist Erwin Schrödinger's famous thought experiment in which a hypothetical cat is simultaneously alive and dead. It can't be that entanglement exists at the micro level (say of photons) but not at the macro level (say of diamonds), because those worlds interact. Schrödinger used atoms instead of photons and cats instead of diamonds, but the point is the same.



So here we have it, quantum laws in everyday life. I found this article @ Scientific American 

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=room-temperature-entanglement



Other interesting articles from SA:

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=high-noon-entanglement
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=living-in-a-quantum-world


----------



## theJesus (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/156101/R...uantum-Computer-Enthusiast-s-Best-Friend.html


----------



## Drone (Dec 12, 2011)

^ So what? Anywho .. 


Now entanglement can be generated, manipulated and measured. This time it's not diamonds, it's a chip. So programmable quantum processors will be real someday.



> The fundamental resource that drives a quantum computer is entanglement—the connection between two distant particles which Einstein famously called 'spooky action at a distance'. The Bristol researchers have, for the first time, shown that this remarkable phenomenon *can be generated, manipulated and measured entirely on a tiny silica chip*.











> "In order to build a quantum computer, we not only need to be able to control complex phenomena such as entanglement and mixture, but we need to be able to do this on a chip, so that we can scalably and practically duplicate many such miniature circuits—in much the same way as the modern computers we have today," says Professor Jeremy O'Brien, Director of the Centre for Quantum Photonics.



The pic above:



> The chip consists of a network of tiny channels which guide, manipulate and interact single photons. Using eight reconfigurable electrodes embedded in the circuit, photon pairs can be manipulated and entangled, producing any possible entangled state of two photons or any mixed state of one photon.



Nice news. They've been working on this for the past six years. Developing quantum photonic chips ain't an easy task I suppose.



> Dr Terry Rudolph from Imperial College in London, UK, believes this work is a significant advance. He said: "Being able to generate, manipulate and measure entanglement on a chip is an awesome achievement. Not only is it a key step towards the many quantum technologies— such as optical quantum computing—which are going to revolutionize our lives, it gives us much more opportunity to explore and play with some of the very weird quantum phenomena we still struggle to wrap our minds around. They have made it so easy to dial up in seconds an experiment that used to take us months, that I'm wondering if even I can run my own experiment now!"



Yay!

http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-12-multi-purpose-photonic-chip-paves-programmable.html


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 12, 2011)

Drone said:


> Quantum entanglement is a phenomenon by which two or more objects share an unseen link bridging the space between them%u2014a hypothetical pair of entangled dice, for instance, would always land on matching numbers, even if they were rolled in different places simultaneously.



an easier explanation in (my opinion) is:

- you have two magic boxes, each with a black or white ball inside. 
- the magic boxes are linked. 
- when you open one and get a black ball, the other is guaranteed to have a white ball. and vice versa

either way. it can't be used for ftl information transfer


----------



## Drone (Dec 12, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> - when you open one and get a black ball, the other is guaranteed to have a white ball. and vice versa



Yup that too. So quantum computers can have logical NOT operator (negation) "for free" without spending a single cycle on it which is awesome. Because of this the orthogonalization / normalization of matrices and any other calculations can be performed much faster. I bet with quantum computers programmers would need totally different kind of logic because this kind of computing would require a different approach


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 12, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> an easier explanation in (my opinion) is:
> 
> - you have two magic boxes, each with a black or white ball inside.
> - the magic boxes are linked.
> ...



Someone Should Seriously Be a Professor. A teacher, Something ^^^^^^


----------



## Drone (Dec 17, 2011)

More news about entangled diamonds:



> The researchers, from Oxford University, National University of Singapore, and National Research Council of Canada, also sought to exploit another property of diamond: it tends to scatter light in such a way that a photon striking it can be converted to a lower energy photon, with the remaining energy being converted into a vibration.



Diamonds are entangled with one vibration shared between them! This vibration in diamond can be detected using a laser. Researchers sent bursts of laser through both diamonds: 



> Most of the time the light would travel straight through the crystals but sometimes the light would dump some energy in one of the crystals, setting it ringing, and the light would then emerge with less energy - a lower frequency. The light is combined after the crystals so that when a low frequency pulse is detected, it is possible for scientists to know that one diamond is vibrating, but not which one.



‘In fact, the universe doesn't know which diamond is vibrating!’ one of the researchers explains. They think about practical application for this work in the future such as encryption: 



> Another possibility is explored in a related piece of work using these diamonds that makes use of the quantum character of "nothingness". It exploits this possibility to generate *truly* random numbers



http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-12-vibration-entangled-diamonds.html


----------



## qubit (Dec 17, 2011)

You might want to read this together with the news article that I posted a couple of weeks ago.  Drone, you've obviously put a lot of effort into your posts here to give us something of quality to read and I think that's really cool. 

Power to the qubit!  

Mods, I request that you do not close or merge this thread, as I think the two complement each other.


----------



## Drone (Dec 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> Mods, I request that you do not close or merge this thread, as I think the two complement each other.



Yes I don't want to get this topic put in news because all the threads in the News forums will get buried pretty soon. While in Science & Technology it's easiser to navigate and "pile up" all interesting ideas and findings.


----------



## The_Ish (Dec 18, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> an easier explanation in (my opinion) is:
> 
> - you have two magic boxes, each with a black *or* white ball inside.
> - the magic boxes are linked.
> ...



So how is it guaranteed to have the opposite color if it's EITHER a black or white?


----------



## Drone (Jan 3, 2012)

Totally unrelated but I want to post this amazing video made by JAPAN INSTITUTE OF SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY here because it's awesome










It's called *Quantum levitation*. It's awesome what magnetic field, electric current and Lorentz force can do! They use liquid nitrogen for cooling. 

If only superconductivity wouldn't need that brutal cooling this technology could be used for real transportation! Maybe somewhen somewhere ...


----------



## qubit (Jan 3, 2012)

Drone said:


> Totally unrelated but I want to post this amazing video made by JAPAN INSTITUTE OF SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY here because it's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that really was awesome.  You could see the precise control they had over the cars too, round every bend and hump.


----------



## Drone (Jan 10, 2012)

*Seeing quantum mechanics with the naked eye*

Can anyone rename my thread to *Quantum Mechanics & Co.* ? Because I want to post other news here without creating a new thread. Thanks.

Ok. By the grace of God Almighty and the pressures of the marketplace ... nevermind.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-01-quantum-mechanics-naked-eye.html



> Quantum mechanics normally shows its influence only for tiny particles at ultralow temperatures, but a Cambridge team mixed electrons with light to synthesise supersized quantum particles the thickness of a human hair, that behave like superconductors.



They used some tricks:



> Building microscopic cavities which tightly trap light into the vicinity of electrons within the chip, they produced new particles called *polaritons* which weigh very little, encouraging them to roam widely.



Polaritons are awesome because they entangle themselves quantum mechanically.  Yes as always laser was involved 



> Injecting them in two laser spots, they found that the resulting quantum fluid spontaneously started oscillating backwards and forwards, in the process forming some of the most characteristic quantum pendulum states known to scientists, but thousands of times larger than normal. The resulting quantum liquid has some peculiar properties, including trying to repel itself. It can also only swirl around in fixed amounts, producing vortices laid out in regular lines.



Mind blowing.



> By moving the laser beams apart, scientists directly controlled the sloshing of the quantum liquid, forming a pendulum beating a million times faster than a human heart.



Why did they do this? Because this is important for science and technology.



> The goal of the work is to make such quantum states using an electrical battery and at room temperature, which would allow a new generation of ultrasensitive gyroscopes to measure gravity, magnetic field, and create quantum circuits.


----------



## Drone (Jan 23, 2012)

Another interesting article which tells how *physicists cool semiconductor by laser*

Very interesting because cooling was achieved by warming LOL! 

As always researchers combined two worlds – quantum physics and nano physics. Lasers, entanglement, electrons, near zero temperatures ... you'll find it all there.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-01-physicists-cool-semiconductor-laser.html

They managed to produce a nanomembrane that is only 160 nm thick and with an area of more than 1 mm2! 



> *In the experiment scientists shine the laser light onto the nanomembrane in a vacuum chamber. When the laser light hits the semiconductor membrane, some of the light is reflected and the light is reflected back again via a mirror in the experiment so that the light flies back and forth in this space and forms an optical resonator. Some of the light is absorbed by the membrane and releases free electrons. The electrons decay and thereby heat the membrane and this gives a thermal expansion. In this way the distance between the membrane and the mirror is constantly changed in the form of a fluctuation.*
> 
> "Changing the distance between the membrane and the mirror leads to a complex and fascinating interplay between the movement of the membrane, the properties of the semiconductor and the optical resonances and you can control the system so as to cool the temperature of the membrane fluctuations. This is a new optomechanical mechanism, which is central to the new discovery. The paradox is that even though the membrane as a whole is getting a little bit warmer, the membrane is cooled at a certain oscillation and the cooling can be controlled with laser light. So it is cooling by warming! We managed to cool the membrane fluctuations to minus 269 degrees C", Koji Usami explains.



You ask why this is so cool? Because this discovery *reconciles quantum mechanics with macroscopic materials* to explore the *Optomechanics* (the interaction between light and a mechanical motion). The potential of optomechanics could pave the way for cooling components in quantum computers. So you no longer would need liquid helium, just lasers  Laser cooling FTW!

And now pics:






Vacuum chamber






Koji Usami shows nanomembrane.






Laser controlled with a forest of mirrors hits the nanomembrane.


----------



## Drone (Mar 19, 2012)

Now scientists want to observe '*Quantum Criticality*' but they didn't get ultracold temperatures yet:



> University of Chicago physicists have experimentally demonstrated for the first time that atoms chilled to temperatures near absolute zero may behave like seemingly unrelated natural systems of vastly different scales, offering potential insights into links between the atomic realm and deep questions of cosmology



Lasers and vacuum chamber is the best cooling system.



> Scientists use sets of crossed laser beams to trap and cool up to 20,000 cesium atoms in a horizontal plane contained within an eight-inch cylindrical vacuum chamber. The process transforms the atoms from a hot gas to a *superfluid*, an exotic form of matter that exists only at temperatures hundreds of degrees below zero.



That's interesting and cool



> The experimental apparatus includes a CCD camera sensitive enough to image the distribution of atoms in a state of quantum criticality. The CCD camera records the intensity of laser light as it enters that vacuum chamber containing thousands of specially configured ultracold atoms. "What we record on the camera is essentially a shadow cast by the atoms," Chin explained.



Not cold enough tho



> The UChicago scientists first looked for signs of quantum criticality in experiments performed at ultracold temperatures from 30 to 12 nano-Kelvin, but failed to see convincing evidence. Last year they were able to push the temperatures down to 5.8. "It turns out that you need to go below 10 nano-Kelvin in order to see this phenomenon in our system" Chin said.



I wish them luck. Because this is one of the most important things.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-03-quantum-criticality-ultracold.html


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 19, 2012)

can you Quantum Entangle 3 objects? or more?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Mar 19, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> can you Quantum Entangle 3 objects? or more?



I can't.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sorry but all I can think and hope for is for a Portal Gun.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> can you Quantum Entangle 3 objects? or more?



Yes. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement


----------



## Drone (Apr 5, 2012)

*solid-state quantum computer inside a diamond*



> A team that includes scientists from USC has built a quantum computer in a diamond, the first of its kind to include protection against "decoherence" – noise that prevents the computer from functioning properly.



Yeah decoherence is really annoying. But the good news is the quantum computing becomes more stable and reliable. They added some impurities to that diamond:



> The team's diamond quantum computer system featured two qubits, made of subatomic particles. The spin of a rogue nitrogen nucleus became the first qubit. In a second flaw sat an electron, its spin became the second qubit. *Electrons are smaller than nuclei and perform computations much more quickly, but also fall victim more quickly to "decoherence." A qubit based on a nucleus, which is large, is much more stable but slower.*



As always we have a dilemma. Faster = less reliable, slower = more stable. They needed to babysit this process to protect it from nasty decoherence.



> This solid-state computing system was the first to incorporate decoherence protection – using microwave pulses to continually switch the direction of the electron spin rotation. "It's a little like time travel," Lidar said, because switching the direction of rotation time-reverses the inconsistencies in motion as the qubits move back to their original position.



They tested this on Grover's algorithm (a problem when you need to search for a name in a phone book when you've only been given the phone number) and it kinda worked.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-04-quantum-built-diamond.html


other info:

http://phys.org/news/2012-04-entanglement-quantum-bits-semiconductor.html
http://phys.org/news/2011-05-genuine-multiparticle-entanglement.html

more:

http://phys.org/news/2012-04-evidence-majorana-fermions.html
http://phys.org/news/2011-10-exotic-quantum-states-approach.html
http://phys.org/news/2011-04-quantum-bits-physicists-limits.html


----------



## Drone (Sep 5, 2012)

Teh qwantum interwebz is one step closer, weeeeee!



> Physicists at the University of Vienna and the Austrian Academy of Sciences have achieved *quantum teleportation* over a record distance of *143 km*. In a quantum teleportation experiment, quantum states are exchanged between two parties over long distances. The process works even if the location of the recipient is not known.



That's cool. Scientists have successfully transmitted quantum states between the two Canary Islands.



> The photons had to be sent directly through the turbulent atmosphere between the two islands. The use of optical fibres is not suitable for teleportation experiments over such great distances, as signal loss would be too severe. To reach their goal, the scientists had to implement a method known as *'active feed-forward'*.



It's a new kind of protocol for the transmission of information between quantum computers. Conventional data is sent alongside the quantum information, enabling the recipient to decipher the transferred signal with a higher efficiency. Their next goal is satellite-based quantum teleportation, which should enable quantum communication on a global scale. Well done, thumbs up!

http://phys.org/news/2012-09-km-physicists-quantum-teleportation-distance.html


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 5, 2012)

all of that happening within not even a year... i guess there is something big coming in the next 10 years


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2012)

> A research team led by Australian engineers has created the first working qubit based on a single atom in silicon, opening the way to ultra-powerful quantum computers of the future. The team was able to both read and write information using the spin of an electron bound to a single phosphorus atom embedded in a silicon chip.








That's great. It means that technology can be built on silicon chips based on single atoms. They knew how to read the state of an electron's spin and now they can write the spin state.



> The new result was achieved by using a microwave field to gain unprecedented control over an electron bound to a single phosphorous atom, which was implanted next to a specially-designed silicon transistor. UNSW PhD student Jarryd Pla, the lead author on the paper, says: "We have been able to isolate, measure and control an electron belonging to a single atom, all using a device that was made in a very similar way to everyday silicon computer chips."



Good news indeed. The team's next goal is to combine pairs of quantum bits to create a two-qubit logic gate – the basic processing unit of a quantum computer.

http://phys.org/news/2012-09-single-atom-writer-landmark-quantum.html


----------



## Drone (Nov 2, 2012)

> *The Vienna research team led by Anton Zeilinger has achieved a new milestone in the history of quantum physics: The scientists were able to generate and measure the entanglement of the largest quantum numbers to date.*








Laser beam exhibiting a superposition of 100 right-handed and 100 left-handed quanta of orbital angular momenta, resulting in 200 bright spots on the inner ring.



> The researchers developed a new method for entangling single photons which gyrate in opposite directions. This result is a first step towards entangling and twisting even macroscopic, spatially separated objects in two different directions.



Sounds exciting.

http://phys.org/news/2012-11-world-entanglement-quanta.html


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 2, 2012)

We are getting dangerously close to quantum computing.  It is great to see something like this in my lifetime.

postCount++; (this works!)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 2, 2012)

I mean its neat.. I just hope my taxes didnt pay for this


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2012)

I found an interesting article where physicists theorize *entangled quantum batteries*. Here's a snippet:



> When quantum batteries are entangled they become much better. Because all the energy from all the batteries can be extracted at once.
> 
> In fact, as the number of entangled batteries increases, the performance becomes arbitrarily close to the thermodynamic limit. In other words, a battery consisting of large numbers of entangled quantum batteries could be almost perfect.



A dream come true? A perfect battery which doesn't lose any energy when it's transferred.
By the way nature uses such "batteries" for ages. Photosynthesis achieves perfect energy transfer but nobody knows how. Ok ok ... theories are always easier than real life.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2012)

let's talk about the entangled sisters that you have sex with


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 9, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> let's talk about the entangled sisters that you have sex with



This thread is only for things that could actually happen. Two diamonds connected across trillions of miles? yep. two sisters you'd want to have sex with also that want to have sex with you? Not plausible. Literally impossible.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 9, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> This thread is only for things that could actually happen. Two diamonds connected across trillions of miles? yep. two sisters you'd want to have sex with also that want to have sex with you? Not plausible. Literally impossible.



the sisters is more probable than some funky battery.


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2012)

Physicists extend entanglement in Einstein experiment


----------



## Drone (Dec 15, 2012)

*Tripartite entanglement* is achieved:



> Here we experimentally demonstrate genuine tripartite continuous-variable entanglement between *three separated particles*. In our set-up the three particles are photons created directly from a single input photon; the creation process leads to quantum correlations between the energies and emission times of the photons. The entanglement between our photons is the three-party generalization of the Einstein–Podolsky–Rosen correlations for continuous variables, and could serve as a valuable resource in a wide variety of quantum information tasks.



Nature.com


----------



## Drone (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Steevo (Mar 8, 2014)

The_Ish said:


> So how is it guaranteed to have the opposite color if it's EITHER a black or white?




If you understood the principals of quantum entanglement you would realize how silly it is to ask that question on so many levels.

First Quantum entanglement is the classical equal of having mirrored pairs, color is used  as a way to think about a "state" of an object, not as an actual color, at quantum levels color does not exist as our perception of color is merely electromagnetic radiation of a specific wavelength exciting rods and cones and thus neurons, and this radiation is measured in nm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whereas "If the *size* of the *quantum* dot is small enough that the *quantum* confinement effects dominate (typically less than 10 nm), the electronic and optical properties are highly tunable. Splitting of energy levels for small *quantum* dots due to the *quantum* confinement effect."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_dot

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_entanglement

Now imagine one photon that gets split into two lower state photons, each will represent half of the original state of the original photon. They are mirrored in the fact they each have half the energy of the original photon, and are equal but opposite. So if one is polarized in the Y space the other will be polarized in the X space, this follows the conservation laws. The reason this cannot lead to FTL communications is the same reason sweeping a laser across the surface of the moon from the earth does not cause your laser beam to travel faster than light. 

............X
A<
............Y

A knows its state or entropy, the same amount of time passes for Y and X and the quantum superposition collapses when X or Y are measured, but neither can know the position of each other unless they originally knew the position of A, and neither knows the state of the other until one or both are measured which by measurement causes the unknown state to collapse, the only way to know all of this is to have the measurement taken at the exact same time in order to preserve data, which then brings us back to time being the great equalizing factor.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 8, 2014)

Dude this. in. networking. now!!!


----------



## Steevo (Mar 8, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## Drone (May 30, 2014)

*A team of researchers at Delft University in the Netherlands is reporting in a paper they have had published in the journal Science, that they have successfully used entanglement as a means of communication*.

Teleportation, is of course, a means of moving an object from one place to another without it having to travel between them. Thus far examples of it have only been seen in science fiction movies. The idea of moving information in similar fashion, however, has met with some, albeit limited success. The idea is to use the concept of entanglement of particles as a means of conveyance. It's supposed to work because of the strange interconnectedness of the two particles (whatever happens to one, automatically happens to the other, regardless of the distance between them). Such a property should allow then, for the exchange of information. If the spin state of one qubit is altered, then it should be automatically altered in the other qubit.

Researchers trapped electrons in diamonds at very low temperatures and shot them with lasers, resulting in the creation of qubits. The diamonds serve as really tiny prisons, holding the electrons in place. Held as they were, the researchers were able to cause a spin state to exist and then to read it at both locations, which meant that information had been conveyed.






http://phys.org/news/2014-05-team-accurately-teleported-quantum-ten.html


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2014)

Misleading, no information is actually transmitted.



			
				Stolen from Reddit because I'm too lazy to type said:
			
		

> But this is not what teleportation is to everyone else. This leads the layman to believe that superluminal transmission of information is theoretically possible when that continues to not be the case. Yes, we understand that the wave-function collapsed instantaneously over a distance, but no information was transmitted from a layman's perspective. It isn't like we can measure the two qbits at different moments separated by space and know when the other was measured. We only know (and theoretically can only know) that if and when the other qbit is observed it's quantum state has already been determined.


----------



## Drone (May 30, 2014)

^ lolz thanks for info, so they flopped?


----------



## Steevo (May 30, 2014)

I have had an idea, brewing in my noggin for quite awhile, after much reading and thinking. quarks are just pools of energy that are vibrating and moving through spacetime fabric, causing it to vibrate, and quantum entanglement is just when we managed to get enough quarks vibrating in spacetime, still bound by spacetime fabric if you will, much like two cans and a string can transmit energy at the speed of sound through the string, we are transmitting (*implied) data by merely observing the phase change from probability state and effect of spacetime vibrations that occur in the frequency domain that also effect the other entangled particle (same material) due to its resonant frequency, much in the same way I have to tune antennas to receive a specific frequency.


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2014)

Drone said:


> ^ lolz thanks for info, so they flopped?


The authors at physorg flopped and wrote a headline that attracts internet people. The scientists certainly wrote it correctly in scientist speak in their abstract http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/2014/05/28/science.1253512 .. normal humans which includes some internet authors read "teleportation" and think "star trek".



Steevo said:


> I have had an idea, brewing in my noggin for quite awhile, after much reading and thinking. quarks are just pools of energy that are vibrating and moving through spacetime fabric, causing it to vibrate, and quantum entanglement is just when we managed to get enough quarks vibrating in spacetime, still bound by spacetime fabric if you will, much like two cans and a string can transmit energy at the speed of sound through the string, we are transmitting (*implied) data by merely observing the phase change from probability state and effect of spacetime vibrations that occur in the frequency domain that also effect the other entangled particle (same material) due to its resonant frequency, much in the same way I have to tune antennas to receive a specific frequency.


what is the string between cans made of? are you proposing the ether ? http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=304704
and to the best of our knowledge, and matching all experimental data, quantum does not work like that, or any variation, that resembles classical mechanics

the double slit experiment is a good, and simple, starting point to learn about the weirdness of quantum mechanics


----------



## Drone (May 30, 2014)

@ Steevo do you mean that vacuum is not empty and full of quark gluon stuff? There's a nice video about that











And some video from vimeo

http://vimeo.com/28669707


@ Wizzard in that abstract they use word teleporter and teleportation



Another interesting article

Space-based experiment could test gravity's effects on quantum entanglement


----------



## W1zzard (May 31, 2014)

Drone said:


> @ Wizzard in that abstract they use word teleporter and teleportation



yes, but it means something different for quantum scientists than for regular people


----------



## Steevo (May 31, 2014)

More of the idea that gluons/elementary particles are quantum foam, and the possibility of them existing as interactions of the dark matter that is holding our universe together where bubbles if you will meet and allow enough energy in one place to pop into existence, and only with the foam/spacetime can particles be real, and with this it allows for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inelastic_scattering to occur when energy is seemingly added or removed from a interaction.


I get the double slit, twice as nice. And also the experiments carried out and the use of polarization filters to blind check it. But the idea of why and how and making it match with what I already know of signal propagation, pockets of denser air can cause signal timing changes, exactly why we use multiple frequencies with GPS, you can calculate ionosphere error by comparing the timing signature of one signal to the carrier phase offset of another due to atmospheric errors and reduce errors introduced by multiple magnitudes.


----------



## Drone (Oct 22, 2015)

*Historic Delft Experiment* tests Einstein's “God does not play dice”

The experiment gives the strongest refutation to date of Albert Einstein's principle of 'local realism', which says that the universe obeys laws, not chance, and that there is no communication faster than light. 

And 'dice' made in Barcelona:






Maaaan, I want that 'dice'. It's the *fastest quantum random number generator* to date. Not that cheap shit you find on some online random generators.

Whateva, don't wanna copypaste, so read it here


----------



## Drone (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok, I'm adding some articles and videos on *Bell's inequality experiments*

http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Quantum/bells_inequality.html
http://www.mtnmath.com/whatrh/node81.html
http://www.iep.utm.edu/epr/


----------



## Drone (Nov 2, 2015)

Qubits in silicon .... sounds good to me.

Australian researchers have figured out a way to deal with errors in quantum computers, giving them the essential *architecture* that may help this team become the first to build a functioning quantum computer in silicon.


----------



## Drone (Nov 12, 2015)

Researchers from the Centre for Quantum Technologies (CQT) at the National University of Singapore and the University of Seville in Spain have reported *the most extreme ‘entanglement’ between pairs of photons ever seen in the lab*.

Local realism

Entanglement says that two particles, such as photons, can be married into a joint state. Once in such a state, either particle observed on its own appears to behave randomly. But if you measure both particles at once, you notice they are perfectly synchronized.

Albert Einstein was famously troubled by this prediction of quantum physics. He didn't like the randomness that came with just one particle. He said “God does not play dice”. He didn't like the correlations that came with two particles, either. He referred to this as “*spooky action at a distance*”.

Entangled to the max

In the lab in Singapore researchers performed a Bell test. Their setup pushes the entanglement towards its theoretical maximum. *They make entangled photons by shining a laser through a crystal. The photons interact with the crystal in such a way that occasionally, one splits into two and the pair emerges entangled. The team control the photons with an array of lenses, mirrors and other optical elements to optimize the effect.*

The researchers looked at *33.2 million optimized photon pairs*. Each pair was split up and the photons measured separately, then the correlation between the results quantified.

_In such a Bell test, the strength of the correlation says whether or not the photons were entangled_. The measures involved are complex, but can be reduced to a simple number. *Any value > 2 is evidence for quantum effects at work. But there is also an upper limit.* 

*Quantum physics predicts the correlation measure cannot get any bigger than 2√2 ~ 2.82843*. In the experiment at CQT, they measure *2.82759 ± 0.00051* - within 0.03% of the limit. If the peak value were the top of Everest, this would be only 2.6 m below the summit.


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2015)

*NIST Team Proves ‘Spooky Action at a Distance’ is Really Real




*


----------



## Drone (Nov 21, 2015)

Quantum entanglement at ambient conditions in a macroscopic solid-state spin ensemble






Entanglement is one of nature's most elusive phenomena. Producing entanglement between particles requires that they start out in a highly ordered state, which is disfavored by thermodynamics, the process that governs the interactions between heat and other forms of energy. This poses a particularly formidable challenge when trying to realize entanglement at the macroscopic scale, among huge numbers of particles.

“The macroscopic world that we are used to seems very tidy, but it is completely disordered at the atomic scale. The laws of thermodynamics generally prevent us from observing quantum phenomena in macroscopic objects,” said Paul Klimov, a graduate student in the University of Chicago’s Institute for Molecular Engineering and lead author of new research on quantum entanglement. The institute is a partnership between UChicago and Argonne National Laboratory.

Previously, scientists have overcome the thermodynamic barrier and achieved macroscopic entanglement in solids and liquids by going to ultra-low temperatures (-270 degrees Celsius) and applying huge magnetic fields (1000 times larger than that of a typical refrigerator magnet) or using chemical reactions. In the Nov. 20 issue of _Science Advances_, Klimov and other researchers in David Awschalom's group at the Institute for Molecular Engineering have demonstrated that *macroscopic entanglement can be generated at room temperature and in a small magnetic field*.

_The researchers used infrared laser light to preferentially align the magnetic states of thousands of electrons and nuclei and then electromagnetic pulses, similar to those used for conventional magnetic resonance imaging (MRI), to entangle them. This procedure caused pairs of electrons and nuclei in a macroscopic 40 micrometer-cubed volume (the volume of a red blood cell) of the semiconductor SiC to become entangled._

“We know that the spin states of atomic nuclei associated with semiconductor defects have excellent quantum properties at room temperature,” said Awschalom, Liew Family Professor in Molecular Engineering and a senior scientist at Argonne National Laboratory. “They are coherent, long-lived and controllable with photonics and electronics. Given these quantum ‘pieces,’ creating entangled quantum states seemed like an attainable goal.”


----------



## Drone (Feb 15, 2016)

*How 'Alice and Bob' Test Quantum Mechanics
*
Imagine that A and B are entangled photons. A is sent to Alice and B is sent to Bob. Alice and Bob poke and prod at their photons in all kinds of ways to get a sense of their properties. Without talking to each other, they then each randomly decide how to measure their photons, using random number generators to guide their decisions. When Alice and Bob compare notes, they are surprised to find that the results of their independent experiments are correlated. In other words, *even at a distance, measuring one photon of the entangled pair affects the properties of the other photon*.

In reality, the photon detectors are not people, but *superconducting nanowire single photon detectors* (SNSPDs). SNSPDs are metal strips that are cooled until they become "superconducting," meaning they lose their electric resistance. A photon hitting this strip causes it to turn into a normal metal again momentarily, so the resistance of the strip jumps from zero to a finite value. This change in resistance allows the researchers to record the event.

To make this experiment happen in a laboratory, the big challenge is to avoid losing photons as they get sent to the Alice and Bob detectors through an optical fiber. JPL and NIST developed SNSPDs with worldrecord performance, demonstrating > 90% efficiency and low "jitter," or uncertainty on the time of arrival of a photon. This experiment would not have been possible without SNSPDs.

The design of this experiment could potentially be used in _cryptography_ -- making information and communications secure - as it involves generating random numbers.

Cryptography isn't the only application of this research. Detectors similar to those used for the experiment, which were built by JPL and NIST, could eventually also be used for _deep-space optical communication_. With a high efficiency and low uncertainty about the time of signal arrival, these detectors are well-suited for transmitting information with pulses of light in the optical spectrum.


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Apr 5, 2016)

New state of quantum matter






An international team of researchers have found evidence of a mysterious new state of matter, first predicted 40 years ago, in a real material. This state, known as a *quantum spin liquid*, causes electrons - thought to be indivisible building blocks of nature - to break into pieces.

The observation of one of their most intriguing properties - electron splitting, or fractionalization - in real materials is a breakthrough. The resulting *Majorana fermions* may be used as building blocks of quantum computers.


----------



## Drone (May 3, 2016)

New video by UNSW

Quantum Computing Concepts – Entanglement










Good and simple explanation


----------



## Drone (Jun 10, 2016)

Bump:


----------



## Drone (Jun 13, 2016)

Brilliant video by MaxPlanckSociety.

Quantum physics - tap-proof through randomness










Simple yet informative.


----------



## Drone (Sep 22, 2016)

New PBS video:










edit: and the old one


----------



## Drone (Oct 19, 2016)

A video from TU Delft


----------



## Drone (Nov 30, 2016)

By studying the light emitted from an extraordinarily dense and strongly magnetised neutron star using ESO's Very Large Telescope, astronomers may have found the first observational indications of a strange quantum effect, first predicted in the 1930s. The polarisation of the observed light suggests that the empty space around the neutron star is subject to a quantum effect known as *vacuum birefringence*.






Read full article here


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2017)

Quantum: Why We Want 'Em? Super-fast computers and the difference between life and death. Listen to


http://bigpicturescience.org/episodes/quantum-why-we-want-em


----------



## Drone (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2017)

IBM Q news


----------



## Drone (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Mar 30, 2017)

More quantum fun


----------



## Drone (May 30, 2017)

Mini lecture by Leonard Susskind on Quantum Entanglement and complexity


----------



## Drone (Jul 17, 2017)

Amazing videos


----------



## Drone (Apr 19, 2018)

A team of physicists at Aalto University in Finland has successfully created a Bose-Einstein condensate of light coupled with gold electrons, so-called *surface plasmon polaritons*.


----------



## Drone (Jun 19, 2018)

Researchers at QuTech in Delft have succeeded in generating quantum entanglement between two quantum chips faster than the entanglement is lost.










Edit:

One more video


----------



## Drone (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Drone (Jul 9, 2018)

Chinese scientists have successfully *entangled 18 optical qubits* by adopting a new technology called the _*multi*-*degree-of-freedom*_ photon control method.


----------



## Drone (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Drone (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Gorstak (Nov 29, 2018)

There was an episode of Star Trek in which some woman mentioned quantum mechanics. It puzzled the most brilliant of minds to this day.


----------

